# What age did you bring your pup home?



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Hi

Just wondered at what age you collected your lovely pups from the breeder? 

Thanks


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was 10 weeks but she kept him and got him vaccinated due to holiday commitments.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip came home a week ago at 8 weeks old


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy was 10 weeks.
She also slept until about 7am would get out of her basket for wee on her pad and go back to her basket until about 8 am (she sleeps in our bedroom) from day one.
I put it down to being a bit older or we are very lucky that she likes her sleep.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ralph was 10 weeks old. I didn't find him until he was nearly 9 weeks old and I needed a week to get ourselves ready for a dog as it all happened much quicker than expected. In a way I feel I missed a bit of his puppyhood but I think he settled quicker than he would have done had we got him at 8 weeks.

The other down side is that he didn't have his first injection until he was 10 weeks old and so has only this week been able to go for a walk.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I got Ralph at 8 weeks last christmas, and ruby at 8 weeks last Saturday!
I felt mean taking them from their mums, but neither puppy showed any distress and just seemed to settle right in to our way of family life without any problems.
What age are you wanting / did you get your pup?


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I got Ralph at 8 weeks last christmas, and ruby at 8 weeks last Saturday!
> I felt mean taking them from their mums, but neither puppy showed any distress and just seemed to settle right in to our way of family life without any problems.
> What age are you wanting / did you get your pup?


Hi Thaks for all the replies.

The breeder has said that because Jessie's 8week falls on the tues we can take her home on the Saturday before - so she would be a couple of days before the 8wk mark. I'm wondering whether this may not be a good idea or whether the couple of days will make no difference. 
X


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip turned 8 weeks on a Wednesday & we picked her up on the Friday. She has settled really well. She only gets up once in the night & has had no accidents in her crate. She seems to be getting on ok with house training....Still having some accidents but each day getting easier. 

I'm not saying it hasn't been hard cos it has and we've still got a long way to go but do feel that we have been able to train & settle her to living with us at the earliest opportunity which must have its benefits!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Buttons said:


> Hi Thaks for all the replies.
> 
> The breeder has said that because Jessie's 8week falls on the tues we can take her home on the Saturday before - so she would be a couple of days before the 8wk mark. I'm wondering whether this may not be a good idea or whether the couple of days will make no difference.
> X


We had Willow flown to us and it was the same kind of thing. She was 8 weeks on the 18th of March and they flew her here on the 15th. I was all nervous about the 3 days (and the flight)  She was just fine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is only 4 days early (I Am no dog expert by any means!) and I know some people get pups at 6 & 7 weeks. But I've read it's very important for pups to have the 8 weeks with their mum & siblings.
Would the breeder not let you do an evening pick up or is it too far?
And would the breeder not keep the pup the extra 3 or 4 days until the following Saturday so buttons can have the extra days with mum?? 
You must be very excited!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We were 9 weeks!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo turned 8 weeks on the Tuesday, and we picked him up the Saturday prior, so exact same age as yours will be. He sleeps fine, the only issue I have is if I am in the house and need him confined, either crate or kitchen, he simply will not settle down. As long as he can hear me making noise he will cry. I don't think that's because he was three days early though, some are just like that. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was 8 weeks old minus a day cause we wanted to get her on the weekend So 7 weeks and 6 days old


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was just under 8 weeks.
Guide dog pups go to their walkers at 6 weeks because of the importance of early socialisation, bearing in mind the job that they will do.
Most pet dog breeders believe that an extra 2 weeks with mum is more important for most dogs.
If you would rather not collect your pup until the weekend after tell the breeder, I'm sure that it can be worked out that way, but I'm also sure that a couple of days early will not emotinally scar your pup - your carpet/rugs, maybe!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I got Lola between 7 and 8 weeks and she has been an absolute sweetheart from day 1 and hasn't had any behaviour / socialisation problems as a result (she is 14 months now). Good luck x


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate the replies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A few days early should be fine, of course as long and the puppy is well socialised and ready, a good breeder will know this though  

The 8 week mark is ideal .. never before 7 weeks old. However a few days short of 8 weeks is ok.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We collected Billy around 3 days before 8 weeks and I remember stressing when someone said afterwards that we had taken him from his mum to early! It had no effect whatsoever in my opinion - he was dry in his crate after 3 nights and sleeping through till 6.30am within a week. He is nearly 2 and is a loving, calm and well socialized dog. 
Go for it - and good luck x


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Thank you  I'm getting really excited now! We really are counting down the days


----------



## EmilyGrace1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

We bought Jessie home at 9 weeks. She was the last pup left so was a lot calmer being left overnight etc.


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Karen

I am picking Bentley up when he will be 9 weeks. He is ready from 12 June but I can't do that week so I have to wait another week until I pick him up.

Good luck with your new puppy, would love to share our experiences too.


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Cockapoomummy2be said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> I am picking Bentley up when he will be 9 weeks. He is ready from 12 June but I can't do that week so I have to wait another week until I pick him up.
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy, would love to share our experiences too.


Hiya

Awww love the name Bentley. We are picking Jessie up sat 15th - so excited. Will be nice to have a fellow mum to share experiences with!!


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Hiya
> 
> Awww love the name Bentley. We are picking Jessie up sat 15th - so excited. Will be nice to have a fellow mum to share experiences with!!


Which parents is Jessie's? Bentleys is willow x ziggy

I am so excited, but I am expecting sleepless nights too. Got everything ready. Hot water bottle and a ticking clock for his crate and a few other things. The next day I shall take him to choose his harness, collar and lead.


----------

